# AlpineZone - New Ownership



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Nick, and I live right at the MA / RI / CT border in the small town of Uxbridge, MA. I’ve been a lurker for a long time, but have only been posting here for a few weeks. I’ve been speaking with Greg for a little while about AZ and he had mentioned to me he was interested in getting some more time back for his family and himself. We talked about AZ and what the community represents, and who the right person would be take over, and I decided (along with my sister as a partner, who you will see a lot more of as well ... her name is Ski Stef on AZ ) to embark on this great adventure of taking over the reigns of AlpineZone. 

Please know that I have every intention of keeping this forum as fun, friendly, and exciting as it has always been. I know that I have some ridiculously huge shoes to fill (even more apparent after attending this past weekend’s Summit), and I will do my very best to deliver here. 

Greg will be staying on for a quite a while as a moderator during a transition period and still be active on the site, as will (I hope!) all the rest of the AZ staff. As far as myself, I plan on being active on the site and community and continue many, if not all, of the traditions that make AlpineZone the best site out there for the northeast’s skiing and riding community. 

I hope to ski with many of you in the coming years and truly look forward to forming some new friendships with everyone! 

A little more background on myself and my history skiing, for those who are curious (I guess perhaps this should have gone in the “Introductions” thread!)

I’m 30 years old now, but have been skiing since I could walk. I have my parents to thank for that. My dad grew up in Germany and him and his family routinely took trips skiing in the Alps, on wooden skis that I’m pretty sure I still have stashed away in my basement somewhere.

My dad was a typical German, super regimented and determined, and he passed that along to me. We always took in every second of the ski day – first ones on the left, and last ones off the mountain.

I grew up in Manchester, Connecticut, and did most of my local skiing growing up at Killington and Mount Snow. I’m definitely more familiar with Killington than I am any other mountain in the area, although I have to say that I really hope to expand those horizons a bit in the coming years by really trying out many more slopes .

I’ve also had the opportunity to go on some great trips skiing in all other areas of the world… when I was very young (12 or 13? Maybe) I went to Breckenridge, which I only vaguely remember getting a Bronze NASTAR medal which at the time I thought was awesome(thinking it was 3rd place, haha); but in retrospect I’m pretty sure everyone gets at least a bronze medal just for participating.

But by far, the best skiing I ever had the opportunity to do was when my dad took my sister and I along for a helicopter skiing trip in 2001 with Canadian Mountain Holidays in the Rocky Mountains in British Columbia. That was just an unreal experience, and at some point I’ll write up what it was like.

Unfortunately, my dad passed away in November of 2006. I remember the preceding spring going skiing with him at Killington for the last time. He had Lou Gehrig’s disease, and I remember that last run down Header with him on Ramshead mountain, big smile on his face, enjoying being outdoors and skiing like he had his whole life. He was past doing the double diamonds at that point – but nonetheless, that trip was magical. It’s been an inspiration for me… skiing for me is so much more than just something I do, it’s really a part of who I am. And that’s why I’m so excited to be a part of this community. 

OK, let the ribbing begin ... and any questions you have, I will do my best to be as open as possible about getting them answered! You can always PM me as well, I want to listen to everyone who has been a member here first and foremost.

For anyone that was at the AZ summit this was me (I think Greg took this picture... Thanks Greg!)


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm, you already said you're a Killington skier, so I guess that just leaves a few questions...

Red Sox or Yankees?

Seeded or Natural Bumps?

Helmet or No Helmet?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard Nick!  It was nice to get a chance to meet you and your sister at Sugarloaf.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick:  Welcome

Greg: Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Hmmm, you already said you're a Killington skier, so I guess that just leaves a few questions...
> 
> Red Sox or Yankees?
> 
> ...



Phew, those are mild questions at least! (well except for perhaps the Red Sox one haha)

Red Sox (actually going to opening day next Friday!) 

Natural Bumps

No Helmet... although i was posting in this thread about that just last night.... I might need to reconsider soon. I was the odd man out at Sugarloaf last weekend!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

No more Sundown threads?


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Nick:  Welcome
> 
> Greg: Don't be a stranger.



Thanks! 

I agree on the stranger part. What with the 30k posts and all :flame:

It's gonna take me at least a half a decade to catch up 8)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

......about that raise


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2011)

....Interesting....


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No more Sundown threads?



I skied Sundown a lot as a kid since I grew up in Connecticut, but I'm closest to Wachussett now. Don't let me stop you though!!!!


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> ......about that raise



:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 29, 2011)

I was wondering why suddenly this "Nick" character was making numerous posts...

Welcome Nick!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

Can I still play with dmz?


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Welcome aboard Nick!  It was nice to get a chance to meet you and your sister at Sugarloaf.



You as well! Although I can't place names to half the faces I met. I'm sure it will come with time.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

will you be unbanning anyone?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No more Sundown threads?



Zip it!

---

Good luck and welcome Nick.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Congrats!



was that to greg or nick?


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I was wondering why suddenly this "Nick" character was making numerous posts...
> 
> Welcome Nick!



I know it's fairly ridiculous but I didn't want to make this announcement my very first post, ya know  :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Greg: Don't be a stranger.



No plans to be.

I'm sure most of you recall that the I made the decision to sell the site back in 2009. One of my biggest concerns was finding the "right" buyer, and I think I've done that in Nick and Stefanie. AZ was a big part of my life since 1998, but during the past few years, I had the realization that I've taken it as far as I can. As my kids are getting older, time is more and more limited. Also, the band thing has taken up a lot of my remaining free time the past year and a half and I'm just having a blast with that. Finally, I also decided I needed to refocus on my "day job" and be more committed to that. I've had a lot of time to let this set in, and I feel 100% comfortable with the decision.

It was a true pleasure meeting and skiing with Nick and Stefanie at the AZ Summit last weekend. They undoubtedly will bring a new passion and energy to AZ and I have full confidence that they will indeed take it to the next level. Join me in welcoming them as the new ownership. I look forward to assisting during the transition period.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> You as well! Although I can't place names to half the faces I met. I'm sure it will come with time.



The only important one to remember is me, and I was the big guy with that thing growing on his chin, so I'm easy to remember...


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> will you be unbanning anyone?



In all seriousness I have no idea about some of that history here on AZ, I'm going to work with the mods regarding things like that.

I'm certainly not changing anything around here anytime soon... Greg built an awesome community here and I intend to do my best to keep it that way! :beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The only important one to remember is me, and I was the big guy with that thing growing on his chin, so I'm easy to remember...



Like a "Chia-Chin"


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> was that to greg or nick?



Both plus Nicks co-owner


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome Nick and congrats! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The only important one to remember is me, and I was the big guy with that thing growing on his chin, so I'm easy to remember...



And the orange pants!


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Both plus Nicks co-owner



I've been IM'ing her this morning on Google Talk. Ill try to get her in here, hahaha.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've been IM'ing her this morning on Google Talk. Ill try to get her in here, hahaha.



definitely.  Most of thes forums are sausage-fests.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Both plus Nicks co-owner



Thanks :grin:  Can't wait to be a part of this great community that has been going strong for all these years!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like you mountain bike too, where do you usually ride?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Thanks :grin:  Can't wait to be a part of this great community that has been going strong for all these years!



At least Nick can do is give you a title and some authority under your name!


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> definitely.  Most of thes forums are sausage-fests.



:idea:

Maybe i can get her to vote in the Who is hotter? Lindsey Vonn or Julia Mancuso? thread


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> At least Nick can do is give you a title and some authority under your name!




I seriously haven't even logged into the admin panel yet. Hahaha. I'm too busy in here responding plus trying to get ready for a meeting at my day job!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> Red Sox (actually going to opening day next Friday!)



This was the only answer that mattered to me.

Welcome aboard, Nick. I hope to ski with you someday. Since you're a Wa skier, is Wachusett the new Sundown? =) A meet-up with Wa AZers may be in order before season's end.

Greg, thanks for giving us this pen to play in. If it weren't for AZ, I don't think I'd be into skiing as much as I am now. Good luck on whatever road you decide to walk on.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> I seriously haven't even logged into the admin panel yet. Hahaha. I'm too busy in here responding plus trying to get ready for a meeting at my day job!



Make sure to pay attention to the difference between the Quote and Edit buttons..


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The only important one to remember is me, and I was the big guy with that thing growing on his chin, so I'm easy to remember...



Nick,

Welcome. It was nice to meet you this weekend... I'm also easy to remember... I think it was you that I said "I'm the big guy without the beard, Brian is the big guy with the beard."... Congrats on the purchase of the site, and I hope you can grow it into something of your own while still maintaining the awesome community that Greg has built.

Greg,

I hope we'll still see you at the Summit next year. (Notice how I'm assuming the Summit will happen again? Hint, hint. ;-) )

Also, thank you for selling it to a person who is genuinely interested in the forum and not to some faceless corporation. I watched a strong forum (Audiworld) be destroyed in short order when it was sold to an internet giant, and the community spirit was quickly ripped from the site.

I'm very happy to have been a part of what you've grown here Greg, and please know that you and your site have had a VERY positive on my development as a skier. Thanks for everything.

-w


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 29, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Also, thank you for selling it to a person who is genuinely interested in the forum and not to some faceless corporation.



+1


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you mountain bike too, where do you usually ride?



Not as much as I'd like recently. I have a 1995 Proflex 855 that literally squeaks with every bump, it drives me crazy now. At the time it was awesome but now that bike is > 15 years old and has been beaten to hell. 

I have gone at Douglas State Forest (Douglas, MA) and some places around where I work in Marlboro, MA. When I grew up in Connecticut I used to go to Case Mt. in Manchester almost daily, even in the winter. 

I did go to Mount Snow once in the summer during the NORBA events... that was like 1998. I snapped my fork on a rock in the cross country race, proFlex gave me a new one for free which was pretty awesome.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I hope we'll still see you at the Summit next year. (Notice how I'm assuming the Summit will happen again? Hint, hint. ;-) )



I've got a phone call with Sugarloaf in about 30 minutes :smile:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Also, thank you for selling it to a person who is genuinely interested in the forum and not to some faceless corporation.





SkiDork said:


> +1



+2!


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Make sure to pay attention to the difference between the Quote and Edit buttons..



Did you notice that haha. I fixed it afterwards.... whoops!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> Did you notice that haha. I fixed it afterwards.... whoops!



Typical rookie mistake...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2011)

congratulations to all involved.   

Greg, thanks for not banning me all these years.  :razz:


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

2knees said:


> congratulations to all involved.
> 
> Greg, thanks for not banning me all these years.  :razz:



Something I should know about? :lol:


----------



## hammer (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome and thanks for taking AZ on.  I've seen quite a following in the time I've been here.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 29, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Greg, thanks for giving us this pen to play in. If it weren't for AZ, I don't think I'd be into skiing as much as I am now. Good luck on whatever road you decide to walk on.



Seconded.

If it weren't for AZ, I wouldn't be nearly as knowledgeable or enthusiastic as I am about skiing.  Thanks Greg.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

I joined AZ during the first season I ever skied--you guys have been with me the whole way. Part of what makes this forum great is the community and I hope to see that continue.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I was wondering why suddenly this "Nick" character was making numerous posts...



+1


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

severine said:


> I joined AZ during the first season I ever skied--you guys have been with me the whole way. Part of what makes this forum great is the community and I hope to see that continue.



I have no doubts that it will with what Greg and you have all built from the beginning.  Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Seconded.
> 
> If it weren't for AZ, I wouldn't be nearly as knowledgeable or enthusiastic as I am about skiing.  Thanks Greg.



Yeah, I've learned a lot here.  Thanks.:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

was it a package deal, were http://forums.skiadk.com/ & http://forums.skimrv.com/ included?

inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2011)

As the new owner of the site, you better upgrade those decade old Atomic 9.22's.  :-D:-D


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> was it a package deal, were http://forums.skiadk.com/ & http://forums.skimrv.com/ included?
> 
> inquiring minds want to know.



Yes, those are a part of it as well.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> As the new owner of the site, you better upgrade those decade old Atomic 9.22's.  :-D:-D



hahaha  touchee


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> As the new owner of the site, you better upgrade those decade old Atomic 9.22's.  :-D:-D



I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> I wholeheartedly agree



now you can write them off as a business expense


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick, I don't ever remember Greg's Name being orange...a different color than everyone else's.  What, the word "Administrator" isn't enough to boost your ego?  You need your own color too?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> now you can write them off as a business expense


:flag::flag::flag:


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> Nick, I don't ever remember Greg's Name being orange...a different color than everyone else's.  What, the word "Administrator" isn't enough to boost your ego?  You need your own color too?



I didn't catch that, not sure how that happened!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> Nick, I don't ever remember Greg's Name being orange...a different color than everyone else's.  What, the word "Administrator" isn't enough to boost your ego?  You need your own color too?



You just weren't paying attention... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> Nick, I don't ever remember Greg's Name being orange...a different color than everyone else's.  What, the word "Administrator" isn't enough to boost your ego?  You need your own color too?



I'm pretty sure Gregs name was orange and mods are green


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm pretty sure Gregs name was orange and mods are green



Yup. As evidenced above.


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2011)

Greg said:


> You just weren't paying attention... :roll:



sorry Greg, I still love you.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

will new ownership be maintaining the traditions related to changing the site from blue to green?


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> will new ownership be maintaining the traditions related to changing the site from blue to green?



We should have just changed the whole effin site to orange... :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> will new ownership be maintaining the traditions related to changing the site from blue to green?


:idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that I do notice it, to be honest, I don't really like the Orange.  

Not that anyone asked me or cares what I think.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

I never noticed mine was green to be honest


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2011)

Best of luck to both Greg and Nick.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Best of luck to both Greg and Nick.



Thanks andyzee!


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 29, 2011)

Free GSS


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you've waited too long on that helmet purchase.....obviously you've hit your head 

Yes, FREE GSS!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> Nick, I don't ever remember Greg's Name being orange...a different color than everyone else's.  What, the word "Administrator" isn't enough to boost your ego?  You need your own color too?



Nick, I'm sure Greg filled you in, but as a whole, the internet chat room thing seems to encourage people to complain about the most ridiculous and trivial things.  Did Greg cash the check yet?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Wecome Nick and Steff!!  I heard Greg will be launching Sundownzone.com  Is that true?

steveo


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2011)

> Also, thank you for selling it to a person who is genuinely interested in the forum and not to some faceless corporation.



+5
As you have seen over the past week or so of posting, Greg's work has created a great community. Congratulations to Greg on finding a good set of people to turn your love child over to and congratulations to Nick and Stef on the adoption.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.

Wait isn't selling children illegal....


Greg maybe you'll now have time to make that drive to Burke.


----------



## billski (Mar 29, 2011)

*OK Nick...*

Enough with the platitudes.... Let's get down to business.  Skiing that is.  And the hard questions you solicit.

One of the most debated issues on this forum is when to change the banners from Blue to Green, and back again.  What's your policy on that one?  You're bound to upset someone.  And don't tell us to fix our colors in the User CP!

Next, What about all those other tabs at the top of the forum?   Like Skiing, Hiking, Lodging, Gear, News.  What changes?  What stays?  

Now, will you be getting the news streaming again?

And what about all those deal of the day feeds.  Will that continue?

And you plan for advertising is.....???  
And how will it relate to us dissing various resorts, vendor, equipment, and so on?

Back to the forums.
How about moderators?  Staying or leaving?  You've been clear about Greg.  Wuddabout the udder doods?   And will the moderation duties change?  

How about the personality of the forum.  Mild and mannered or rough and frosty (a-la TGR)?

Will the mission of AZ change in any way?  Will you re-focus.  Will you start charging admission to the lurkers.  Or maybe extra minutes for incessant posters?

Bringing in any other team members?

Ok.  I'll let you breath.  I've got one-hundred more questions, but let's take it from there.

Welcome aboard.  While this is your forum, this is your initiation!  :razz:

Lastly, are you skiing until May 1st?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

billski said:


> Enough with the platitudes.... Let's get down to business.  Skiing that is.  And the hard questions you solicit.
> 
> One of the most debated issues on this forum is when to change the banners from Blue to Green, and back again.  What's your policy on that one?  You're bound to upset someone.  And don't tell us to fix our colors in the User CP!
> 
> ...




will billski be the first one banned under new mgt???  :razz:


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Wecome Nick and Steff!!  I heard Greg will be launching Sundownzone.com  Is that true?
> 
> steveo



hahahaha


----------



## billski (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> will billski be the first one banned under new mgt???  :razz:



Let's not go PC already!  That's a great idea.  I've always wanted to live in infamy!   Might even sell the movie rights.  :dunce:


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 29, 2011)

More importantly, what does Nick and Stefanie ski on?  Boards/boots/bindings?  Do they free-heal it or their stance on snowboarders?  As a two planker, I'm not one for snowboarders, but I do have a few friends on the dark side.

Welcome aboard!  Let the fun begin!

billski - HOLY COW!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome.  Sounds like you have taken a very nice approach to this.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I never noticed mine was green to be honest



It isn't easy being green.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> More importantly, what does Nick and Stefanie ski on?  Boards/boots/bindings?  Do they free-heal it or their stance on snowboarders?  As a two planker, I'm not one for snowboarders, but I do have a few friends on the dark side.
> 
> Welcome aboard!  Let the fun begin! (thank you and yes I can't wait!)
> 
> hellloooo! I am a skiier, but most people I ride with snowboard (It was nice meeting up at Sugarloaf this past weekend and spending most of my time with fellow two plankers!!) I ride on volkl p60s that I scored while I was teaching at Killington.  They are great for the groomed trails and carving, not so great in the pow pow and glades... although i get by... :smile:


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

billski said:


> Enough with the platitudes.... Let's get down to business.  Skiing that is.  And the hard questions you solicit.
> 
> One of the most debated issues on this forum is when to change the banners from Blue to Green, and back again.  What's your policy on that one?  You're bound to upset someone.  And don't tell us to fix our colors in the User CP!



I'll follow traditions for now. No drastic changes! Although if the date is debated perpetually, maybe a poll would be in order  :argue:



> Next, What about all those other tabs at the top of the forum?   Like Skiing, Hiking, Lodging, Gear, News.  What changes?  What stays?



Right now, it all stays. I still have to see what's actually in all those other areas. I've spent 95% of my time right here in the forums, so far. I'd like to get more people on in the summer... the mountains offer tons of great stuff to do. 



> Now, will you be getting the news streaming again?
> 
> And what about all those deal of the day feeds.  Will that continue?
> 
> ...



For the most part no changes in any of those... I'm not sure on the news streaming. Is that the XML tag on the homepage :dunce:

All honesty, I haven't planned anything major yet. Keep it simple for now. I might get the Facebook page updated 



> Back to the forums.
> How about moderators?  Staying or leaving?  You've been clear about Greg.  Wuddabout the udder doods?   And will the moderation duties change?



I hope they all stay on board! (no pun intended). As far as I know, they all  do plan on it as well, guys please let me know if I'm totally off base :beer:



> How about the personality of the forum.  Mild and mannered or rough and frosty (a-la TGR)?



I think the personality is pretty great from what I've seen in my limited exposure here. I hope to keep the fun atmosphere that is here. I suppose the intricacies everyone has are enough to keep me on my toes for now!



> Will the mission of AZ change in any way?  Will you re-focus.  Will you start charging admission to the lurkers.  Or maybe extra minutes for incessant posters?



I think the current tagline "The Northeast Guide to Mountain Adventure" pretty much sums it up. I'd like to see AlpineZone continue to be the place to be for new englanders interested in skiing primarily but also other mountain activities. 

No real plans to change much ... and if I do I will do my best to work with the community so that we are all happy with the direction of the site. 



> Bringing in any other team members?



Beside my sister as a partner, and myself no plans to right now! 



> Ok.  I'll let you breath.  I've got one-hundred more questions, but let's take it from there.
> 
> Welcome aboard.  While this is your forum, this is your initiation!  :razz:
> 
> Lastly, are you skiing until May 1st?



I am itching to do at least one Tuckerman run this year. It's been a while and I'm antsy


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> More importantly, what does Nick and Stefanie ski on?  Boards/boots/bindings?  Do they free-heal it or their stance on snowboarders?  As a two planker, I'm not one for snowboarders, but I do have a few friends on the dark side.
> 
> Welcome aboard!  Let the fun begin!
> 
> billski - HOLY COW!



Standard Skis! Currently my 10 year old Atomic Beta Ride 9.22's, which were at the time I bought them no holds barred the coolest skis available


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2011)

So Nick and Stef  as the resident old fart here let me welcome you both as the new head honchos !  You have a rich tradition to uphold , nurture and grow as AZ continues on its path . 

Greg: You did a top shelf job of building COMMUNITY here . As many of you know when i had the heart attack and wondered if i'd ever get back up on them again -- you guys and i use that term pluralistically  and my  local homeboyz and girlsz came by OFTEN to pump up my sneakers and keep the old guy's spirit going .

This is a great bunch of serious  skiwackjobs  here and i sense WE ARE IN GREAT hands  once again. 

So Rage on Guys , Celebrate the often outrageous  but always interesting community we have HERE 

Good luck to Nick the Quick and Stef and GREG  keep on Rockin the AXE  man -  ! :beer: 

Ok the Queen says i  gotta do somethin ' productive NOW -- C ya 


Warp


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick and Stef, Warp Daddy is the king of the CAPITAL LETTERS TO GET A POINT ACROSS kind of poster.  

just a psa.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

2knees said:


> Nick and Stef, Warp Daddy is the king of the CAPITAL LETTERS TO GET A POINT ACROSS kind of poster.
> 
> just a psa.








Seriously though thanks for the Kudo's Warp Daddy!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2011)

I probably shouldve put a smilie or something in there as i was just bustin stones.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

2knees said:


> I probably shouldve put a smilie or something in there as i was just bustin stones.



:wink: I figured as much


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> Seriously though thanks for the Kudo's Warp Daddy!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No more Sundown threads?



Those will never die as long as I'm here to start em LOL:-D


----------



## jack97 (Mar 29, 2011)

hmmm.... regime change.

Greg was instrumental in making Sundown the mogul capital in CT. Will you do the same over at Wachusetts? 

BTW, I'm a lifelong red sox fans who wears a helmet while skiing seeded moguls and support the ban of boarders from Mad River Glen. I have cut my poles to clown size regulations just to hang out with the CLITS.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2011)

2knees said:


> Nick and Stef, Warp Daddy is the king of the CAPITAL LETTERS TO GET A POINT ACROSS kind of poster.
> 
> just a psa.



 U bust stones -- no way . 
Hell yeah caps rule !! 

 It's the Ole" Perfesser " in me dude --- and i am awesome -- a regular legend in my own mind


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> So Nick and Stef  as the resident old fart here let me welcome you both as the new head honchos !  You have a rich tradition to uphold , nurture and grow as AZ continues on its path .



thanks Warp Daddy.  CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU ON THE SLOPES! :grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've got a phone call with Sugarloaf in about 30 minutes :smile:



How did it go, 2.1 or 3.0?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 29, 2011)

So Greg...What are your future plans??



.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How did it go, 2.1 or 3.0?



3.0 all the way! :beer:


I love that beer smily. So appropriate in so many circumstances.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss this thread all day!

Welcome aboard Nick and Stef. Is Stef the ripping blond that was with your crew this weekend? 

For AZ 3.0 I think Bracket Basin should be roped off for a day, just for us ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> For AZ 3.0 I think Bracket Basin should be roped off for a day, just for us ...



won't the next phase be open by then?


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> won't the next phase be open by then?



I think there were 3 phases, IIRC. 

Phase I is what was open this year, the lower basin. Phase II is next year, the middle, and then Phase III was the year after that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> I think there were 3 phases, IIRC.
> 
> Phase I is what was open this year, the lower basin. Phase II is next year, the middle, and then Phase III was the year after that.



sounds good to me, so we get a guided tour of phase II next year!  Thanks for setting that up Nick! First day on the job and you get a gold star.:beer:


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, how did I miss this thread all day!
> 
> Welcome aboard Nick and Stef. Is Stef the ripping blond that was with your crew this weekend?
> 
> For AZ 3.0 I think Bracket Basin should be roped off for a day, just for us ...



haha that was me, loving life!!  Hopefully AZ 3.0 next year has sunny weather to match, minus a couple wind gusts and even better snow in those glades!


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Free GSS



YES!!!!  And stop sucking up people... my gawd...  

Congrats on whatever it is you bought!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> won't the next phase be open by then?



Yes, so we get both phases to ourselves. :beer:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2011)

dmc said:


> YES!!!!  And stop sucking up people... my gawd...
> 
> Congrats on whatever it is you bought!



He bought a bunch of 1's and 0's.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



That is awesome. I'm gonna print THAT as well and hang it on the wall hehe.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2011)

2knees said:


> Nick, I'm sure Greg filled you in, but as a whole, the internet chat room thing seems to encourage people to complain about the most ridiculous and trivial things.  Did Greg cash the check yet?



Why do ski lodges have bathrooms downstairs... really...


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2011)

and all this time I thought AZ was going to become a live porn site...   Greg you sold out..  

Actually Greg - rip up the check and redirect to your bands website!!!  haha


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2011)

Now it makes sense. I'm reading threads this AM and wondering why Nick was suddenly an Admin. 

Welcome aboard! Congrats on the purchase! 

Greg, thanks for keeping this place going...even when it was up for sale.


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> sounds good to me, so we get a guided tour of phase II next year!  Thanks for setting that up Nick! First day on the job and you get a gold star.:beer:



Thanks gmcunni! Can't wait to catch up with everyone on the slopes again soon


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

Will moderators be replaced?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Will moderators be replaced?



I think he answered that already


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Will moderators be replaced?



Nope! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I think he answered that already



Sorry, short attentions span, can you share the answer?


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2011)

So it's safe to come back now?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

Paul said:


> So it's safe to come back now?



Waiting for that answer, as per Dork, answer has been posted. I'm just too lazy to look.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

Paul said:


> So it's safe to come back now?



That depends... but doubtful...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Waiting for that answer, as per Dork, answer has been posted. I'm just too lazy to look.



look up


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Will moderators be replaced?





SkiDork said:


> I think he answered that already





andyzee said:


> Sorry, short attentions span, can you share the answer?


See below, plus he answered you directly above.

From the very first post in this thread:





Nick said:


> Please know that I have every intention of keeping this forum as fun, friendly, and exciting as it has always been. I know that I have some ridiculously huge shoes to fill (even more apparent after attending this past weekend’s Summit), and I will do my very best to deliver here.
> 
> Greg will be staying on for a quite a while as a moderator during a transition period and still be active on the site, as will (I hope!) all the rest of the AZ staff. As far as myself, I plan on being active on the site and community and continue many, if not all, of the traditions that make AlpineZone the best site out there for the northeast’s skiing and riding community.



And others...


Nick said:


> In all seriousness I have no idea about some of that history here on AZ, I'm going to work with the mods regarding things like that.
> <snip>
> I'm certainly not changing anything around here anytime soon... Greg built an awesome community here and I intend to do my best to keep it that way! :beer:





Nick said:


> I hope they all stay on board! (no pun intended). As far as I know, they all  do plan on it as well, guys please let me know if I'm totally off base :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

severine said:


> See below, plus he answered you directly above.
> 
> From the very first post in this thread:
> 
> And others...



Reading between the line, don't see any commitment. :lol:


----------



## Philpug (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats and the best of luck to you from all of us at Epicski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

Paul said:


> So it's safe to come back now?



Were you feeling threatened?


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2011)

Paul said:


> So it's safe to come back now?



Not until all the bats are gone... BATS!!! I SEE BATS!  THIS IS BAT COUNTRY!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard Nick and Steph.  Looking forward to many more years of great conversation and meeting people who share the passion for our sports!


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Congrats and the best of luck to you from all of us at Epicski.



Thanks so much, this is a very exciting time! :smile:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2011)

Ski_Stef - Admin!


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Ski_Stef - Admin!



My sister and partner in crime


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> My sister and partner in crime



So when will you be visiting K again...


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> So when will you be visiting K again...



Hopefully soon, not sure if it will be this season tho.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> So when will you be visiting K again...



Aren't they closing like next week or something? ;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> My sister and partner in crime




oh - I thought she was your wfe.  My bad...


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> So when will you be visiting K again...



I will hopefully be up there again before it's over this season...


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> oh - I thought she was your wfe.  My bad...



nooooo not the wifey.  glad we got that straightened out


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> I will hopefully be up there again before it's over this season...







wa-loaf said:


> Aren't they closing like next week or something? ;-)



Stef, not much time left, see you this weekend!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2011)

14 pages and no ski off challenges yet.


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That depends... but doubtful...





wa-loaf said:


> Were you feeling threatened?





dmc said:


> Not until all the bats are gone... BATS!!! I SEE BATS!  THIS IS BAT COUNTRY!



Thanks, you're right D, WE CAN'T STOP HERE!!!!!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Make sure to pay attention to the difference between the Quote and Edit buttons..



LOL I've made that mistake on a fishing site that I moderate


Wecome Nick and Stef. Good luck with the site and congrats to Greg on finding the right people to sell to:beer:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 14 pages and no ski off challenges yet.


It's only 7 pages.

</introducing new admins to nitpicking>


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2011)

mondeo said:


> It's only 7 pages.
> 
> </introducing new admins to nitpicking>


page 4


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2011)

page 8


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> page 4



Yup page 4 here too.I guess some people like scrolling through extra pages....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 30, 2011)

For those of you that don't know this, you can reduce the number of "pages" in a thread by changing a setting.



> *Number of Posts to Show Per Page.* Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages.



Pages will load quicker with less posts displayed but you have to change pages more often.


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm on Page 4 too. I have it set to 40 posts per page, I think. I hate having to click, click, click, click.


----------



## roark (Mar 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> For those of you that don't know this, you can reduce the number of "pages" in a thread by changing a setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Pages will load quicker with less posts displayed but you have to change pages more often.


you must have a slow connection.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 30, 2011)

roark said:


> you must have a slow connection.



Back in the day = yes. therefore I went with the forum's default setting.
These days I have a faster connection and I'm set at 30 posts per page.


----------



## marcski (Mar 30, 2011)

Autopager add-on for firefox:  You won't have to click to load new pages ever again for most any website.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/autopager/


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 30, 2011)

I like fewer posts per page- I check links sseveral times a day, adn can just go to "Last Page." If I had more posts on that page, I'd have to scroll through more to get to the ones I haven't read yet. And that would take a toll on my mouse wheel, which may cause me to need to get a new mouse. So, all in all, I like it with fewer posts per page.

Oh yeah- I, for one, welcome our new Owner-Overlords. I was wondering who the hell all these noobies were. Glad I thought to check another part of the forums.


----------



## Edd (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome Nick.

Greg, good luck to you.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg - you did a great job.  Thanks for creating such a fun and useful site.  All the best to you and the family.

Nick and Stef - from a longtime AZer, welcome!  Sometimes you'll need a chair and gun, but not often.  Mostly fun here.  Good luck!!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 30, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I like fewer posts per page- I check links sseveral times a day, adn can just go to "Last Page." If I had more posts on that page, I'd have to scroll through more to get to the ones I haven't read yet. And that would take a toll on my mouse wheel, which may cause me to need to get a new mouse. So, all in all, I like it with fewer posts per page.
> 
> Oh yeah- I, for one, welcome our new Owner-Overlords. I was wondering who the hell all these noobies were. Glad I thought to check another part of the forums.


You know you can go to the first unread post, right?

20 serves as a good mix for me between having to load tons of pages and still having an index for knowing about where comments were without searching through tons of posts to find the comment I want.

There's too much harmony in this thread. So just to be contrarian, I'm gonna go ahead and resist change. Change scares me.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a very good forum with a helpful community. 

Good luck with the ownership, a fine choice IMHO. I wouldn't expect a lot of changes would be necessary.......tho I might consider offering an olive branch/ 2nd chance to some banned members that might want to try again.

I'll probably be involved in closing Wa down Sunday maybe we'll see you rocking' the sweet vintage Atomics there!


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, haven't decided yet on my plans. I might show up at Wachusett Friday night although I heard they are closing @ 8pm instead of later which kinda takes the wind out of my wings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> Thanks, haven't decided yet on my plans. I might show up at Wachusett Friday night although I heard they are closing @ 8pm instead of later which kinda takes the wind out of my wings.



If it's dumping I'm going to run up during the day on Friday.


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If it's dumping I'm going to run up during the day on Friday.



I'll put the skis on the roof. I work in Marlboro so I'm only about 40 minutes away ... I will definitely be posting here if I go so I can catch up w/ some of you guys.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'll put the skis on the roof. I work in Marlboro so I'm only about 40 minutes away ... I will definitely be posting here if I go so I can catch up w/ some of you guys.



Do you ski a lot of nights? We might need a new racer for Thursday night racing next season.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you ski a lot of nights? We might need a new racer for Thursday night racing next season.



Keep me in mind for this too.

-w


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually can't do every single week but I'd love to come out there. I've never raced before, though; except once when I was like 8 at a nastar track 

I'd love to try though!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Keep me in mind for this too.
> 
> -w





Nick said:


> I usually can't do every single week but I'd love to come out there. I've never raced before, though; except once when I was like 8 at a nastar track
> 
> I'd love to try though!



We'll see how things are looking in the Fall and circle back to you guys.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick, can you make GSS a moderator?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Nick, can you make GSS a moderator?


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Nick, can you make GSS a moderator?



At least let him back in now that the circle is broke


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> At least let him back in now that the circle is broke



I agree, this would be the number one way to improve excitement on this site.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> I agree, this would be the number one way to improve excitement on this site.



If Nick is open minded and doesn't listen to the crap he'll be back in....the kid cracks me up


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm fairly happy with the signal to noise ratio as it currently stands.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> At least let him back in now that the circle is broke





mlctvt said:


> I agree, this would be the number one way to improve excitement on this site.


+2.  Considering we're headed towards the summer slow down months, we could use some entertainment to carry us through to fall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Nick, can you make GSS a moderator?



why don't you make him a moderator of your own forum Andy????  Speaking of which, you seemed to believe you had the winning formula for forum moderation.  Are people still flocking to your website and bogging down your servers???



campgottagopee said:


> At least let him back in now that the circle is broke





mlctvt said:


> I agree, this would be the number one way to improve excitement on this site.





campgottagopee said:


> If Nick is open minded and doesn't listen to the crap he'll be back in....the kid cracks me up



Ya'll can find him on PASR or Andy's forum.   If he entertains you so much, you know where to find him. 



roark said:


> I'm fairly happy with the signal to noise ratio as it currently stands.



agreed 100%


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> +2.  Considering we're headed towards the summer slow down months, we could use some entertainment to carry us through to fall.



Think he'd come back??


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> why don't you make him a moderator of your own forum Andy????  Speaking of which, you seemed to believe you had the winning formula for forum moderation.  Are people still flocking to your website and bogging down your servers???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Einstein...we know where to find him


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hey Einstein...we know where to find him



then why do you cry about missing him so much?


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> then why do you cry about missing him so much?



Cause he's funny and add's some "flair" to AZ..


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> then why do you cry about missing him so much?



Not crying, stating my opinion...and IMO he's funny

I thought I've made that perfectly clear


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not reversing any of the previous decisions at this point... sorry guys! At least give me some headroom to get to know everyone that IS on the site right now first, please  

It's only my 2nd day on the job!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm not reversing any of the previous decisions at this point... sorry guys! At least give me some headroom to get to know everyone that IS on the site right now first, please
> 
> It's only my 2nd day on the job!



Understand and respect that.

Do me a favor...when you have time go back and read some of GSS post and make your own decision. Don't listen to all the haters.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> why don't you make him a moderator of your own forum Andy????  Speaking of which, you seemed to believe you had the winning formula for forum moderation.  Are people still flocking to your website and bogging down your servers???




Touchy touchy :grin: 

Nick, how would you like to start on a monopoly? Call me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Think he'd come back??


That's hard for me to guage.  



dmc said:


> Cause he's funny and add's some "flair" to AZ..


...and he's crazy about skiing, and a really fun guy to make turns with and a really fun guy to make turns with. :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Touchy touchy :grin:
> 
> Nick, how would you like to start on a monopoly? Call me.



Careful...PM's mwahahahahahah


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> We'll see how things are looking in the Fall and circle back to you guys.



sounds like a plan! 

Man I was hoping to go skiing tomorrow evening but they shut down at 8pm now this time of year 



> Hours: 8 AM - 8 PM (Closing day, April 3rd, closing at 4 PM for the skiing/riding season)


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> That's hard for me to guage.
> 
> 
> ...and he's crazy about skiing, and a really fun guy to make turns with and a really fun guy to make turns with. :beer:



Root, but is he a fun guy to make turns with? :grin:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Root, but is he a fun guy to make turns with? :grin:


Damn copy paste getting the best of me again. :smash:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick, do you have any experience moderating other forums?  Just wondering since the toughest job of a moderator has already cropped up - essentially how to be King Midas...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2011)

Best of luck to new ownership. 

".....meet the new boss......"


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Nick, do you have any experience moderating other forums?  Just wondering since the toughest job of a moderator has already cropped up - essentially how to be King Midas...



http://imgerman.com/forum/

I'm still waiting for my registration to be accepted ... :-(


----------



## hammer (Mar 31, 2011)

roark said:


> I'm fairly happy with the signal to noise ratio as it currently stands.


+1


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

i started up that German American community at the onset of this acquisition just to familiarize myself with forums in general from a technical perspective; but this is definitely by far the biggest thing I've taken on. No fluff here! 

BTW on that forum I'm AltBier. I created with another friend of mine who also happens to be named Nick.  

And in a German forum you have to deal with the neo-nazi's


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://imgerman.com/forum/
> 
> I'm still waiting for my registration to be accepted ... :-(



did you get that confirmation email? hahaha. 

Vielen Dank fur Ihren Besuch!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> And in a German forum you have to deal with the neo-nazi's



Do you really get those nut cases trying to join?



Nick said:


> did you get that confirmation email? hahaha.
> 
> Vielen Dank fur Ihren Besuch!



No I didn't get the email.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> And in a German forum you have to deal with the neo-nazi's



Tough guy, hey? :wink:


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Understand and respect that.
> 
> Do me a favor...when you have time go back and read some of GSS post and make your own decision. Don't listen to all the haters.



Nick- I understand if you don't want to make any changes right away, but I strongly recomend you take this advice at some point and go back and read some of his posts. The guy is funny as hell, is as passionate about skiing as anyone here, and added a ton of character to this forum. He was banned due to a small number of very vocal haters who apparently don't have much of a sense of humor.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Understand and respect that.
> 
> Do me a favor...when you have time go back and read some of GSS post and make your own decision. Don't listen to all the haters.


Trust me...It will only take reading a few posts of his to figure out what to do...Anyway, I believe we already tossed that key away.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Nick- I understand if you don't want to make any changes right away, but I strongly recomend you take this advice at some point and go back and read some of his posts. The guy is funny as hell, is as passionate about skiing as anyone here, and added a ton of character to this forum. He was banned due to a small number of very vocal haters who apparently don't have much of a sense of humor.



With all due respect, you don't know all of what happened. It was not driven by "haters" but rather by his own actions and personal attacks. He broke the rules repeatedly and was given numerous chances despite breaking the rules. What the general public sees is maybe half of what happened.


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you really get those nut cases trying to join?
> .



Yeah, one guy had a whole Nazi memorabilia online store and was selling flags, bumper stickers, all kinds of crap. He only made one post on the site and that was to pitch his business.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Nick- I understand if you don't want to make any changes right away, but I strongly recomend you take this advice at some point and go back and read some of his posts. The guy is funny as hell, is as passionate about skiing as anyone here, and added a ton of character to this forum. He was banned due to a small number of very vocal haters who apparently don't have much of a sense of humor.



I'm on the fence, but he got pretty mean and nasty at the end. Not at all funny.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Nick- I understand if you don't want to make any changes right away, but I strongly recomend you take this advice at some point and go back and read some of his posts. The guy is funny as hell, is as passionate about skiing as anyone here, and added a ton of character to this forum. He was banned due to a small number of very vocal haters who apparently don't have much of a sense of humor.


Thats so far off I dont even know what to say :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Nick- I understand if you don't want to make any changes right away, but I strongly recomend you take this advice at some point and go back and read some of his posts. The guy is funny as hell, is as passionate about skiing as anyone here, and added a ton of character to this forum. He was banned due to a small number of very vocal haters who apparently don't have much of a sense of humor.


 
That is not true at all. Though many saw him as funny and he is passionate about skiing, he repeatedly violated the rules, talked back to Greg and other moderators, and made it clear that he was not going to respect the standards on the board or other people here. Additionally, you should know that a lot of people complained about him and we lost a lot of great content/commentators/posters because they were simply fed up with his nonsense and his attitude. 

This board is valued because of its content, direct connections to the industry, and ability for decent folks to connect with each other and enjoy the outdoors. Threads about bowel movements, masterbation, trolling, and insults do not advance the goals of the community. Nor does talking back to the folks who own and/or help run the place. For folks who want to post for the hell of it and don't care as much about content or respect feel free to visit those other boards. 

He still posts on other boards and folks are welcome to go there and talk with him. 

Bringing this up, nearly two years after the fact, is ridiculous.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 31, 2011)

severine said:


> With all due respect, you don't know all of what happened. It was not driven by "haters" but rather by his own actions and personal attacks. He broke the rules repeatedly and was given numerous chances despite breaking the rules. What the general public sees is maybe half of what happened.



You are right, I don't know all of what happened. I still think he was held to a different standard. I could point out several blatantly political discussions on AZ, but one slightly political comment by him led to an onslaught of pm's from the mods. The guy took more abuse than anyone I have ever seen on here, but the moment he would defend himself, he would be called out immediately for personal attacks. I still think he was banned, at least in part, to a few very outspoken people who really didn't like him who complained constantly. "The squeaky wheel gets the grease".

Honestly though, it is hard to express how little I care, and am happy to let this drop. I just thought he added a lot of character to the forum, and with new owners, I thought it was worth mentioning that they may want to reconsider this past decision.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

FREE GSS!

He just tore it up in Aspen... 

Dude LOVES to ski thats for sure..


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> You are right, I don't know all of what happened. I still think he was held to a different standard. I could point out several blatantly political discussions on AZ, but one slightly political comment by him led to an onslaught of pm's from the mods. The guy took more abuse than anyone I have ever seen on here, but the moment he would defend himself, he would be called out immediately for personal attacks. I still think he was banned, at least in part, to a few very outspoken people who really didn't like him who complained constantly. "The squeaky wheel gets the grease".
> 
> Honestly though, it is hard to express how little I care, and am happy to let this drop. I just thought he added a lot of character to the forum, and with new owners, I thought it was worth mentioning that they may want to reconsider this past decision.



No doubt - I get away with more then he did..  

With Greg gone - not sure how long I can last with my usual shenanigans..

Welcome to mediocrity..


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> That is not true at all. Though many saw him as funny and he is passionate about skiing, he repeatedly violated the rules, talked back to Greg and other moderators, and made it clear that he was not going to respect the standards on the board or other people here. Additionally, you should know that a lot of people complained about him and we lost a lot of great content/commentators/posters because they were simply fed up with his nonsense and his attitude.
> 
> This board is valued because of its content, direct connections to the industry, and ability for decent folks to connect with each other and enjoy the outdoors. Threads about bowel movements, masterbation, trolling, and insults do not advance the goals of the community. Nor does talking back to the folks who own and/or help run the place. For folks who want to post for the hell of it and don't care as much about content or respect feel free to visit those other boards.
> 
> ...



Nick said no changes will be made now, so done deal, case closed. But to say that bringing this up almost 2 years later is ridiculous, is ridiculous in and of itself. Any time new owners take over a business, new politicians are elected into office, or any other type of regime change- often past decisions/strategies are reconsidered.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> You are right, I don't know all of what happened. I still think he was held to a different standard. I could point out several blatantly political discussions on AZ, but one slightly political comment by him led to an onslaught of pm's from the mods. The guy took more abuse than anyone I have ever seen on here, but the moment he would defend himself, he would be called out immediately for personal attacks. I still think he was banned, at least in part, to a few very outspoken people who really didn't like him who complained constantly. "The squeaky wheel gets the grease".
> 
> Honestly though, it is hard to express how little I care, and am happy to let this drop. I just thought he added a lot of character to the forum, and with new owners, I thought it was worth mentioning that they may want to reconsider this past decision.



For the millionth time, that was not why he was banned. That was the final straw of many many many many many chances that he had and he had been warned fairly close to that point that enough was enough. 

I don't know why you've chosen to champion his cause two years out, but you should at least know what you're championing before you make a big deal out of it. You say you'd be happy to let this drop, but you're the one who mentioned it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Nick said no changes will be made now, so done deal, case closed. But to say that bringing this up almost 2 years later is ridiculous, is ridiculous in and of itself. Any time new owners take over a business, new politicians are elected into office, or any other type of regime change- often past decisions/strategies are reconsidered.


 
Not when to reconsider runs against what the board stands for.


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> At least give me some headroom to get to know everyone that IS on the site right now first, please
> 
> It's only my 2nd day on the job!



Well, it seems that a few in this thread are giving you some immediate insight as to who they really are.

I think it's a real shame that some of you have to immediately come into this thread with your anti-establishment/over-moderation/GSS nonsense. The only thing it achieves is overshadowing what should be an exciting new opportunity for Nick and Stefanie.

Some of you guys will never have any class.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 31, 2011)

severine said:


> For the millionth time, that was not why he was banned. That was the final straw of many many many many many chances that he had and he had been warned fairly close to that point that enough was enough.
> 
> I don't know why you've chosen to champion his cause two years out, but you should at least know what you're championing before you make a big deal out of it. You say you'd be happy to let this drop, but you're the one who mentioned it.



Championing? All I did was echo several other people's sentiment.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Whats great is the comments from people against him.. 

There's a personal animosity that shows through the diatribe...

I think people can change.. 

As much as you give them a chance - GSS should get a chance..

He's a funny guy that loves to ski..


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Trust me...It will only take reading a few posts of his to figure out what to do...Anyway, I believe we already tossed that key away.



Not surprised at all you would say that...hopefully Nick has a mind of his own


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Well, it seems that a few in this thread are giving you some immediate insight as to who they really are.
> 
> I think it's a real shame that some of you have to immediately come into this thread with your anti-establishment/over-moderation/GSS nonsense. The only thing it achieves is overshadowing what should be an exciting new opportunity for Nick and Stefanie.
> 
> Some of you guys will never have any class.



Sorry... we saw a chance and thought maybe we could get him back in..


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm on the fence, but he got pretty mean and nasty at the end. Not at all funny.



It got personal, which, IMO, is too bad.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> You are right, I don't know all of what happened. I still think he was held to a different standard. I could point out several blatantly political discussions on AZ, but one slightly political comment by him led to an onslaught of pm's from the mods. The guy took more abuse than anyone I have ever seen on here, but the moment he would defend himself, he would be called out immediately for personal attacks. I still think he was banned, at least in part, to a few very outspoken people who really didn't like him who complained constantly. "The squeaky wheel gets the grease".Honestly though, it is hard to express how little I care, and am happy to let this drop. I just thought he added a lot of character to the forum, and with new owners, I thought it was worth mentioning that they may want to reconsider this past decision.



Ya think??


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Well, it seems that a few in this thread are giving you some immediate insight as to who they really are.
> 
> I think it's a real shame that some of you have to immediately come into this thread with your anti-establishment/over-moderation/GSS nonsense. The only thing it achieves is overshadowing what should be an exciting new opportunity for Nick and Stefanie.
> 
> Some of you guys will never have any class.



You hate the guy, understood...it's okay, that's what makes the world go around.

How about letting nick make his own mind up??


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Well, it seems that a few in this thread are giving you some immediate insight as to who they really are.
> 
> I think it's a real shame that some of you have to immediately come into this thread with your anti-establishment/over-moderation/GSS nonsense. The only thing it achieves is overshadowing what should be an exciting new opportunity for Nick and Stefanie.
> 
> Some of you guys will never have any class.



Not sure if this is intended for all who expressed support for GSS or certain individuals, but this is kind of harsh. I, and many others, enjoyed what GSS brought to the table. With new ownership, it seemed worth mentioning that they may want to reconsider their decision. It doesn't have "overshadow" anything. Not sure how my making a suggestion gives any insight into who I am, and to say it suggests I have a lack of class is crazy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Well, it seems that a few in this thread are giving you some immediate insight as to who they really are.
> 
> I think it's a real shame that some of you have to immediately come into this thread with your anti-establishment/over-moderation/GSS nonsense. The only thing it achieves is overshadowing what should be an exciting new opportunity for Nick and Stefanie.
> 
> Some of you guys will never have any class.



agree 100%

pretty selfish IMO to try and push and test new ownership in their introductory thread.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Not sure if this is intended for all who expressed support for GSS or certain individuals, but this is kind of harsh. I, and many others, enjoyed what GSS brought to the table. With new ownership, it seemed worth mentioning that they may want to reconsider their decision. It doesn't have "overshadow" anything. Not sure how my making a suggestion gives any insight into who I am, and to say it suggests I have a lack of class is crazy.



Stay CLASSY Alpine Zone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2011)

So who is going skiing this weekend, taking pictures, and writing about it here?    :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> , talked back to Greg and other moderators,



I care nothing about who is banned, let back in or why.  I have my own life to actually worry about.

that being said, you may want to think twice about making statements like the one above.

obviously, thats just my opinion.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2011)

AlpineZone has a new owner(s). The mod team is still the same. This is kinda like a new CEO coming in...but the same management under him/her. For the most part, there will probably be some minor changes, but things usually remain mostly the same.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> agree 100%
> 
> pretty selfish IMO to try and push and test new ownership in their introductory thread.



Push, test???LMFAO...you haters are pushing and testing, for real

I'm simply suggesting that our new owner take a good look at what once was a good marriage. He came back and said to give him some time...what did I say...I'll tell ya.

I respect that, when you get the chance (pushy???) please read some of his post and make your own decision. (testing???? lol)

A few of us suggwst taking a look at bringing him back....we get piled on...who's pushy now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You hate the guy, understood...it's okay, that's what makes the world go around.
> 
> How about letting nick make his own mind up??



Actually, I don't really have any feeling towards him one way or the other, except for maybe feeling a little bit sorry for him. I actually advocated for the guy for a long time. He got many more chances than some others did due to his "passion for skiing" which in retrospect is a stupid reason. We're all passionate about skiing. He made me laugh quite often too, but I was laughing at him, not with him. I'm pretty sure that's how most of you all feel too. So what's that say about us?

I don't have any control, nor interest really in the matter anymore. All I will do is advise Nick if asked.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

2knees said:


> I care nothing about who is banned, let back in or why.  I have my own life to actually worry about.
> 
> that being said, you may want to think twice about making statements like the one above.
> 
> obviously, thats just my opinion.



Thank you


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Actually, I don't really have any feeling towards him one way or the other, except for maybe feeling a little bit sorry for him. I actually advocated for the guy for a long time. He got many more chances than some others did due to his "passion for skiing" which in retrospect is a stupid reason. We're all passionate about skiing. He made me laugh quite often too, but I was laughing at him, not with him. I'm pretty sure that's how most of you all feel too. So what's that say about us?
> 
> I don't have any control, nor interest really in the matter anymore. All I will do is advise Nick if asked.



I for one was laughing with him...can't speak for the others. The kid is crazy funny and has balls enought to say what's on his mind. Not always right, and not always wrong. He's a diff dude and I respect that is this day and age.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> A. He made me laugh quite often too, but I was laughing at him, not with him. I'm pretty sure that's how most of you all feel too. So what's that say about us?



It says we enjoy entertainment..  Like seeing a clown... But not a mime...  I hate mimes..

I think he means to be laughed at and enjoys it from a comedy standpoint...  His videos aren't to be taken seriously..  He does them cause they are funny..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> So who is going skiing this weekend, taking pictures, and writing about it here?    :beer:



Pics with political rallys?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

Who's skiing tomorrow?


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Who's skiing tomorrow?



Cough cough... i feel a cold coming on...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Who's skiing tomorrow?



I wish

Saturday I'll be at Ragged though.  Should be a great way to close out the season there and 2 years as my home hill.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> Cough cough... i feel a cold coming on...


White lung disease is such a bitch sometimes. 

I'm skipping work in the AM for some turns.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> It says we enjoy entertainment..  Like seeing a clown... But not a mime...  I hate mimes..
> 
> I think he means to be laughed at and enjoys it from a comedy standpoint...  His videos aren't to be taken seriously..  He does them cause they are funny..



Dude-  mimes suck.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wish
> 
> Saturday I'll be at Ragged though.  Should be a great way to close out the season there and 2 years as my home hill.


Why are you moving on?


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> White lung disease is such a bitch sometimes.
> 
> I'm skipping work in the AM for some turns.



White lung... good one!

We'll see what this brings... I don't trust spring..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> AlpineZone has a new owner(s). The mod team is still the same. This is kinda like a new CEO coming in...but the same management under him/her. For the most part, there will probably be some minor changes, but things usually remain mostly the same.



until the CEO delivers his 90 day plan...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Why are you moving on?



Gunstock is essentially the same size, price, has better snowmaking, night skiing and is only an hour from home.  Ragged is about 1:35.  When you spend as much time in the car for work as I do, that 35 minute savings is pretty nice.  I like Ragged's glades a lot more than anything Gunstock has to offer, but you can't rely on having a winter like this one in Southern NH every year.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> until the CEO delivers his 90 day plan...



then the cuts start...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Gunstock is essentially the same size, price, has better snowmaking, night skiing and is only an hour from home.  Ragged is about 1:35.  When you spend as much time in the car for work as I do, that 35 minute savings is pretty nice.  I like Ragged's glades a lot more than anything Gunstock has to offer, but you can't rely on having a winter like this one in Southern NH every year.


It must be nice to have options.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> It must be nice to have options.



well......I'd certainly rather the option be having a weekend home in Northern VT, but I'm grateful there's something decent within an hours drive.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well......I'd certainly rather the option be having a weekend home in Northern VT, but I'm grateful there's something decent within an hours drive.




Aren't you close to Sunday River?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Aren't you close to Sunday River?



2:30ish

same as Killington


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> why don't you make him a moderator of your own forum Andy????  Speaking of which, you seemed to believe you had the winning formula for forum moderation.  Are people still flocking to your website and bogging down your servers???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NICE!!  not


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick, GGS says "Hi and it will be a welcome change to have you as owner"  He'd like to share his reports from Aspen and Jackson Hole with everyone and after two years, yes he would like to post here again.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Nick, GGS says "Hi and it will be a welcome change to have you as owner"  He'd like to share his reports from Aspen and Jackson Hole with everyone and after two years, yes he would like to post here again.



Are you kidding me...It is and always will be his life dream to post here again....I'm sure that will never change along with others.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Are you kidding me...It is and always will be his life dream to post here again....I'm sure that will never change along with others.



Where do you ski at little fella? Never hear of your travails. You a bargain hunter like billski or a mover and shaker like DMC?:-o


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you ski a lot of nights? We might need a new racer for Thursday night racing next season.



I'm late for the party on this but, if you need another racer on Thursday nights at Wa, I'd like to be considered. Heck, let's form two teams to keep things interesting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I'm late for the party on this but, if you need another racer on Thursday nights at Wa, I'd like to be considered. Heck, let's form two teams to keep things interesting.



We already have 2 teams. Sounds like we're getting close to a third. :idea:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Are you kidding me...It is and always will be his life dream to post here again....I'm sure that will never change along with others.


I'm not kidding you.  He was following the thread and sent it to me in a text message from the airport in Aspen.


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> So who is going skiing this weekend, taking pictures, and writing about it here?    :beer:



+1


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm not kidding you.  He was following the thread and sent it to me in a text message from the airport in Aspen.



Hit me up on FaceBook..  He's stoked..


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I'm late for the party on this but, if you need another racer on Thursday nights at Wa, I'd like to be considered. Heck, let's form two teams to keep things interesting.





wa-loaf said:


> We already have 2 teams. Sounds like we're getting close to a third. :idea:



Let's do it!

snowmonster, are you going to race on your S7s? LOL

-w


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, I went to a meeting for an hour and a half and this thread has totally derailed 

Listen all, I have no insight into GSS as I wasn't here at the time, but it's very obvious he is a polarizing figure 'round here. And I can respect that. As I said earlier, for right now, I'm not touching this one with 10' pole. 

I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about me, AlpineZone, etc., but I'm not going to be doing anything with the GSS situation anytime soon. I hope you all understand and can respect that for now. I'm here because I love skiing and I love the community in general, like I said in the OP. I'm excited next year to share ski adventures with all of you and continue to grow and foster AZ.

Thanks for all the kudos and well-wishes my sister and I have received so far. It really makes me excited to be here and I will bring that enthusiasm with me throughout this board.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow, I went to a meeting for an hour and a half and this thread has totally derailed
> 
> Listen all, I have no insight into GSS as I wasn't here at the time, but it's very obvious he is a polarizing figure 'round here. And I can respect that. As I said earlier, for right now, I'm not touching this one with 10' pole.
> 
> ...



Why not come up to Killington this weekend? :beer:


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why not come up to Killington this weekend? :beer:



I just got an email, 2 for 1 lift passes



> Killington Facebook Fans Can Score 2-For-1 Lift Tickets
> We're in the midst of an outstanding spring skiing season and to celebrate, we're offering Killington Facebook Page  fans a 2-for-1 adult lift ticket voucher valid April 4, 2011 through the end of the winter season. Visit Facebook and sign up for yours today as quantities are limited.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Why is this starting to feel like a NY/NJ/PA vs NE thing... 

Seems like the push for GSS is not from up north...  just an observation...

enjoy!


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> Why is this starting to feel like a NY/NJ/PA vs NE thing...
> 
> Seems like the push for GSS is not from up north...  just an observation...
> 
> enjoy!



He appears to be an amiable dunce.:dunce:

Isn't Geoff buddies with him as well? That guy *is *ski forums. What does he think of the situation?


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow, I went to a meeting for an hour and a half and this thread has totally derailed
> 
> Listen all, I have no insight into GSS as I wasn't here at the time, but it's very obvious he is a polarizing figure 'round here. And I can respect that. As I said earlier, for right now, I'm not touching this one with 10' pole.
> 
> ...



I for one completely understand and respect that. As you can see there is a tremendous amount of animosity here towards GSS (and the mere mention of him) by certain individuals, as is evidenced by their lashing out. We are simply asking that you make your own decision about GSS if/when you feel like making it.

Welcome and enjoy the rest of the season!


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> I just got an email, 2 for 1 lift passes



Unfortunately not good for this weekend. billski may have some vouchers.


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I for one completely understand and respect that. As you can see there is a tremendous amount of animosity here towards GSS (and the mere mention of him) by certain individuals, as is evidenced by their lashing out. We are simply asking that you make your own decision about GSS if/when you feel like making it.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy the rest of the season!



Thank you! :beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 31, 2011)

King Solomon (I meant that instead of Midas earlier - had mufflers on the brain)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> I just got an email, 2 for 1 lift passes



nice

thanks for the heads up.  I probably won't need it with designs on 2 days at K this April anyways, but ya never know.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I for one completely understand and respect that. As you can see there is a tremendous amount of animosity here towards GSS (and the mere mention of him) by certain individuals, as is evidenced by their lashing out. We are simply asking that you make your own decision about GSS if/when you feel like making it.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy the rest of the season!



What Riv said


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks campgottagopee  (I LOL'ed just typing that, fwiw)


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> We already have 2 teams. Sounds like we're getting close to a third. :idea:


Three teams? SOunds like a party.



WJenness said:


> Let's do it!
> 
> snowmonster, are you going to race on your S7s? LOL
> 
> -w


Nah! Too fat! I have another ski in the quiver specifically for the Mighty Wa!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> Thanks campgottagopee  (I LOL'ed just typing that, fwiw)



;-)

Kinda rolls off the tongue....it's actually the name of our hunting camp


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> King Solomon (I meant that instead of Midas earlier - had mufflers on the brain)



King Solomon, interesting. Have you talked to Atomic1?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> ;-)
> 
> Kinda rolls off the tongue....it's actually the name of our hunting camp[/QU
> 
> alltime BEST  ever internet handle


----------



## marcski (Mar 31, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> King Solomon (I meant that instead of Midas earlier - had mufflers on the brain)



I saw King Solomon's Marbles at Radio City last week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Nah! Too fat! I have another ski in the quiver specifically for the Mighty Wa!



Too fat is only one of the many things that make that ski wrong for NASTAR.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Too fat is only one of the many things that make that ski wrong for NASTAR.


Too fat? No such thing. Just put a speed suit on it, it'll do fine in NASTAR

Oh wait, you're talking about skis, not some of the people who reveal way too much?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Too fat? No such thing.




How you doin?


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

2knees said:


> How you doin?



mommy?


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

marcski said:


> I saw King Solomon's Marbles at Radio City last week.



that had to be a highlight..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome Nick, I was on another thread and saw "administrator" under another name and was wondering, "what did I miss?".  Now I know.

Greg, thanks for running this board all these years.  It definitely increased my enthusiasm for skiing.


----------



## threecy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tomorrow is April 1.  Hmm.


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

threecy said:


> Tomorrow is April 1.  Hmm.



Didn't Greg actually spoof you guys a few years ago?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

So ... buyers remorse yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So ... buyers remorse yet?



Free GSS!!! 


(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So ... buyers remorse yet?



He hasn't said anything about it in this thread yet.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=92898


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So ... buyers remorse yet?



No way! I'm having a blast. Although I do have to get off the site so I can catch up on my regular day job work, at least for a few hours


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> No way! I'm having a blast. Although I do have to get off the site so I can catch up on my regular day job work, at least for a few hours




Will you also purchase Greg's new site, Alpinedrone.com?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Will you also purchase Greg's new site, Alpinedrone.com?


 
Said by the guy who has the word "shit" in his website title.  :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Said by the guy who has the word "shit" in his website title.  :roll:



Damn you're touchy lately, what's up wif that boss?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Damn you're touchy lately, what's up wif that boss?


 
Not really.  I just thought that the obvious :flame::uzi: was a bit much.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not really.  I just thought that the obvious :flame::uzi: was a bit much.




I'm really sorry, maybe a bit slow, but looking at your original reply, really not sure what point your trying to make. 



thetrailboss said:


> Said by the guy who has the word "shit" in his website title.  :roll:



(By the way, don't have "shit" in my website title.  )


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Will you also purchase Greg's new site, Alpinedrone.com?



Har har har


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2011)

How 'bout them Mets!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Har har har



Nice to see someone with a sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Damn you're touchy lately, what's up wif that boss?



He doesn't like you..  And he said "shit"..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> He doesn't like you..  And he said "shit"..



quick, somebody press the report button!


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> How 'bout them Mets!



i hope they stay in business... 

that Madhoff thing scares me...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> i hope they stay in business...
> 
> that Madhoff thing scares me...



that team their putting on the field scares me.


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> quick, somebody press the report button!



i don't do that anymore..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> He doesn't like you..  And he said "shit"..



I am very hurt.....


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Will you also purchase Greg's new site, Alpinedrone.com?



No Andy, I'm out of the Web site business. Unlike yourself, I actually had a good amount of success with it, but it's time to move on. Considering this definition of "drone", that URL seems like a great one for you to register:



> noun \ˈdrōn\
> Definition of DRONE
> 2
> : one that lives on the labors of others : parasite


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2011)

hey, the gangs all back.  all that pissing and moaning and finger pointing and we're right back where we started.  Or where they started.  Its hilarious.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> No Andy, I'm out of the Web site business. Unlike yourself, I actually had a good amount of success with it, but it's time to move on. Considering this definition of "drone", that URL seems like a great one for you to register:



Wow, another touchy one..... All depends by what you consider success.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Said by the guy who has the word "shit" in his website title.  :roll:



No shit...so what??


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Wow, another touchy one..... All depends by what you consider success.



Maybe not a blockbuster success..  But you seem to be having fun..


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> No shit...so what??



i think were back to the NY vs NE thing again...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> No shit...so what??


 
:lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> i think were back to the NY vs NE thing again...



No contest!!!! NY rules in everything.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:



:wink:


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Wow, another touchy one..... All depends by what you consider success.



You baited me, asshole. I wouldn't expect a guy like you to have a clear understanding of what success is since you've probably had so little of it in your life.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Free GSS!!!
> 
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)



This speaks volumes about your character and proves you have no class. In a celebratory thread no less.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> :wink:


 
Great pun.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> hey, the gangs all back.  all that pissing and moaning and finger pointing and we're right back where we started.  Or where they started.  Its hilarious.



The more things change, the more they stay the same?


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

People are getting a bit mean and personal here..

Almost like GSS...


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> This speaks volumes about your character and proves you have no class. In a celebratory thread no less.



Nice recall...very funny!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> You baited me, asshole. I wouldn't expect a guy like you to have a clear understanding of what success is since you've probably had so little of it in your life.



I must be a loser too, Funky....I enjoy your site.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> People are getting a bit mean and personal here..
> 
> Almost like GSS...



He lobbed the first grenade, so I nuked him. :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> He lobbed the first grenade, so I nuked him. :lol:



So how is that any different??


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I must be a loser too, Funky....I enjoy your site.



Apparently you two are the only ones, but knock yourselves out.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> hey, the gangs all back.  all that pissing and moaning and finger pointing and we're right back where we started.  Or where they started.  Its hilarious.



I agree! :lol:


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

greg said:


> he lobbed the first grenade, so i nuked him. :lol:




bam!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> Apparently you two are the only ones, but knock yourselves out.



There's easily at least 5 or 6 more 

You know...the ones you booted out of here


----------



## mondeo (Apr 1, 2011)

I think we all need to get in a circle, hold hands, and sing kumbaya.


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I think we all need to get in a circle, hold hands, and sing kumbaya.



Hey Mondeo, keep your trap shut, I am enjoying watching all this Nuking. lol


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I think we all need to get in a circle, hold hands, and sing kumbaya.



Instead of holding hands and singing... Can we just pass around a bottle of Jack?  And maybe something else?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I think we all need to get in a circle, hold hands, and sing kumbaya.



Guys a little wacky  (friend on facebook (Nick still waiting for your acceptance.)), but I like this version:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> skiing for me is so much more than just something I do, it’s really a part of who I am. And that’s why I’m so excited to be a part of this community.



That being the case, you'll fit right in Nick. Welcome!


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Guys a little wacky  (friend on facebook (Nick still waiting for your acceptance.)), but I like this version:



Those african tribe women look nothing like I remember from National Geographic..


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> You baited me, asshole. I wouldn't expect a guy like you to have a clear understanding of what success is since you've probably had so little of it in your life.



Dear Sally,

When you owned this place you wanted people to respect the rules, No swearing.  You sell the joint and start with the potty mouth.  GEEZ go rub some lotion on your vag and relax.  You are successful congrats.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> Those african tribe women look nothing like I remember from National Geographic..



Ah, the good ole days!


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Ah, the good ole days!



I for one think the hot super model african tribe women are better then the one's from the 70's...   Probably a style thing..

whats this thread about?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> I for one think the hot super model african tribe women are better then the one's from the 70's...   Probably a style thing..
> 
> whats this thread about?


 

I agree about the women, Thread, don't know, forgot/


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


>


 
That dart shooting is the best thing since this famous train tunnel scene:



:wink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


>



Wow, white Jesus wannabe saves the Africans and brings peace and love ... nothing racist here. :roll:


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> Those african tribe women look nothing like I remember from National Geographic..


and the problem with that is??????????


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, white Jesus wannabe saves the Africans and brings peace and love ... nothing racist here. :roll:



you sayin' Jesus was a racist?  

Actually once I get past the hot tribewomen...  I can see that now..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow, I went to a meeting for an hour and a half and this thread has totally derailed
> 
> Listen all, I have no insight into GSS as I wasn't here at the time, but it's very obvious he is a polarizing figure 'round here. And I can respect that. As I said earlier, for right now, I'm not touching this one with 10' pole.
> 
> ...



Come on man, you didn't buy this place cause you love skiing, you see an op to make a buck. BTW there is nothing wrong with that...just keep it real...also bring the fat falla back cause he is funny in his own way.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Come on man, you didn't buy this place cause you love skiing, you see an op to make a buck. BTW there is nothing wrong with that...just keep it real...also bring the fat falla back cause he is funny in his own way.



I will fight with you to the grave on that. 8)

Of course, I wouldn't have bought the forum if it were _negative _in the $$ department or anything. But, I really did pick this one, among many opportunities I was looking at (some with way higher ROI, FWIW) because I have a passion for skiing (and the outdoors in general.. .paragliding, hiking, mountain biking, just sitting in my backyard by my fire pit) and nothing is better than spending time with people who share your passion. 

Do you know how miserable I would be if I had bought a stamp collecting forum? Just sayin' uke:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I will fight with you to the grave on that. 8)
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't have bought the forum if it were _negative _in the $$ department or anything. But, I really did pick this one, among many opportunities I was looking at (some with way higher ROI, FWIW) because I have a passion for skiing (and the outdoors in general.. .paragliding, hiking, mountain biking, just sitting in my backyard by my fire pit) and nothing is better than spending time with people who share your passion.
> 
> Do you know how miserable I would be if I had bought a stamp collecting forum? Just sayin' uke:



OK..fair enough...ur looking to make a buck on something you care about...good idea,,,but you are doing it to make money. You could have just as easily posted here to share your passion and not bought it. Like I said ...nothing wrong with making money...just keep it real.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> OK..fair enough...ur looking to make a buck on something you care about...good idea,,,but you are doing it to make money. You could have just as easily posted here to share your passion and not bought it. Like I said ...nothing wrong with making money...just keep it real.


I think he kept it pretty real....Its an open forum most normal people don't care to talk about there finances on it :roll:


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> OK..fair enough...ur looking to make a buck on something you care about...good idea,,,but you are doing it to make money. You could have just as easily posted here to share your passion and not bought it. Like I said ...nothing wrong with making money...just keep it real.



Isn't your quote: 


> People often work backward from a firm conclusion to find supporting facts, rather than letting evidence inform their views.



Where's your evidence, man 8)

Yes, there is a little money in it. Enough to offset some of the cost of skiing for next winter ... which I have been dying to do more of. It supports my addiction. :wink:

The truth is I wouldn't be here if I didn't love skiing, and neither would my sister.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Isn't your quote:
> 
> 
> Where's your evidence, man 8)
> ...



I'm not sure why you're taking offense. I belive in capitalism...I make money in the ski biz...not alot...but some. I'm glad you and your sister love skiing...I'm pretty sure most people who post here do. My Dad once told me to figure out what you love doing and then figure out a way to get someone to pay you to do it. Then you'll never feel like you're working a day in your life. 

This forum cost money...I know what the orginal asking price was...I'm glad Greg is cashing out, he worked hard to build this place up and deserves to be compensated for it. I hope you do well too. Just don't say you're not in this to make a profit.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 1, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think he kept it pretty real....Its an open forum most normal people don't care to talk about there finances on it :roll:



I'm not talking about finance...I'm talking about motive. Also theres no need to insult me by implying that I'm not normal because you don't like what I wrote.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm not sure why you're taking offense. I belive in capitalism...I make money in the ski biz...not alot...but some. I'm glad you and your sister love skiing...I'm pretty sure most people who post here do. My Dad once told me to figure out what you love doing and then figure out a way to get someone to pay you to do it. Then you'll never feel like you're working a day in your life.
> 
> This forum cost money...I know what the orginal asking price was...I'm glad Greg is cashing out, he worked hard to build this place up and deserves to be compensated for it. I hope you do well too. Just don't say you're not in this to make a profit.



No offense taken. I've committed to being as open and honest with everyone. I just don't want some misconception that I'm here purely for $$ because that's the furthest thing from the truth. 

Your dad was a smart guy, my dad would'a said the same thing. Hope we can ski together sometime soon and share in the fun 

:beer:


----------



## Morwax (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your new endeavor Nick and Stef:beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

BTW, I had to upload another smilie just for this post: 

:highfive:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm not talking about finance...I'm talking about motive. Also theres no need to insult me by implying that I'm not normal because you don't like what I wrote.


Normal people don't bring stuff up like that...Its called class.


----------



## Morwax (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm not sure why you're taking offense. I belive in capitalism...I make money in the ski biz...not alot...but some. I'm glad you and your sister love skiing...I'm pretty sure most people who post here do. My Dad once told me to figure out what you love doing and then figure out a way to get someone to pay you to do it. Then you'll never feel like you're working a day in your life.
> 
> This forum cost money...I know what the orginal asking price was...I'm glad Greg is cashing out, he worked hard to build this place up and deserves to be compensated for it. I hope you do well too. Just don't say you're not in this to make a profit.



 Is there something wrong with wanting to make a profit nowadays. We cant all live the entitlement dream:roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> BTW, I had to upload another smilie just for this post:
> 
> :highfive:



There's a whole thread of worthy candidates.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=54001


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a whole thread of worthy candidates.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=54001



Thanks! I'll probably dig through that and add some. That'll be my first executive decision hahaha. 

I used to spend a lot of time on SlickDeals, and they had a pretty good set of emoticons. I'm so used to using so many of them that I look for them here. 

Hence the addition (so far) of -- sadwalk, dontknow, and highfive


:highfive:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 1, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Normal people don't bring stuff up like that...Its called class.



Right now I have no class....2 posts at me 2 insults. Personal insults are the last resorts for those who can't make there argument based on the facts.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 1, 2011)

Morwax said:


> Is there something wrong with wanting to make a profit nowadays. We cant all live the entitlement dream:roll:



No...not at all...that's what I was saying...pay attention will ya.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Right now I have no class....2 posts at me 2 insults. Personal insults are the last resorts for those who can't make there argument based on the facts.


:lol: yeah ok..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 1, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> :lol: yeah ok..



You're too sharp for me...I know when I'm beat. I'm out.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

OK. Got a few new smilies added for your pleasure. 

smack :smack:
whistle 
popcorn 
comfort :comfort:


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Normal people don't bring stuff up like that...Its called class.



Drifter has more class than 95% of the people I have ever met.   Just sayin.   He is a guy with a wealth of knowledge about skiis,the industry and life in general.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Right now I have no class....2 posts at me 2 insults. Personal insults are the last resorts for those who can't make there argument based on the facts.



pot meet kettle

come on HPD.  You made fun of GSS's weight every chance you could back in the day.  Hell, your first post in a year you're referring to him as 'fat man'.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

It's NP .... like I said in the OP this is a big change on this forum. I recognize I don't have the history here that everyone else has... (hope too soon enough!) but like I said I'm here for the skiing and I imagine all of you came here for the same reasons as well. 

So let's


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm here for the skiing and I imagine all of you came here for the same reasons as well.
> 
> So let's



truth right there

what matters most to me is that 12 hours from now, I'll be flying down the trails at Ragged Mountain


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> truth right there
> 
> what matters most to me is that 12 hours from now, I'll be flying down the trails at Ragged Mountain



Another chance to use the new smilies: 

:highfive:


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2011)

I came to watch the firefights....and personal attacks  Wait...its been so long I can't remember why I first came to AlpineZone...


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 1, 2011)

welcome nick  nice to have you


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 2, 2011)

HPD comes back and he's attacked...real nice, talk about class:roll:

He's one of the nicest people you could ever want to meet....truly a gentlemen.

Our mods jump on him...to that I say FU!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sure that HPD is a great guy, no one has implied otherwise but after him not posting here for a while and his first couple posts being about Nicks only motive for buying this place is to make money(that should be a given, he certainly didn't buy it to lose money) comes off as he was trying to stir the pot or get a rise out of Nick. He probably should of rethought the wording of his post. 

Also to keep bringing up back banned forum members seems to be very important to you NY/NJ members. It was no secret the forum was for sale, why didn't one of you guys buy it and bring them all back?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll say it agian, good luck Nick. Greg in all seriousness, you too, enjoy you're family.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> HPD comes back and he's attacked...real nice, talk about class:roll:
> 
> He's one of the nicest people you could ever want to meet....truly a gentlemen.
> 
> Our mods jump on him...to that I say FU!!!



I like HPD, but didn't we add the potstir smilie just for him?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 2, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> HPD comes back and he's attacked...real nice, talk about class:roll:
> 
> He's one of the nicest people you could ever want to meet....truly a gentlemen.
> 
> Our mods jump on him...to that I say FU!!!



Then he should post like a gentleman....Why be different on the forums. First post in a long time and he calls out something about Nick in his first few days of ownership...Really??


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> I agree, this would be the number one way to improve excitement on this site.



I'll go bump my head for excitement.  I come here for snow-related reports and ski conditions, equipment, events and deals.  

First new smilies in a while, thanks Nick!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Geez   lets JUST ski   fergit this crap---------- i belong to AZ NOT ASS ( Alpine Shit Storm) forum


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I'll say it agian, good luck Nick. Greg in all seriousness, you too, enjoy you're family.



Thanks Andy - I heard you  might be hitting up Killington today. Have a blast if u go!


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

warp daddy said:


> geez   lets just ski   fergit this crap---------- i belong to az not ass ( alpine shit storm) forum



qft


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

By the way everyone, don't forget to like us on Facebook and by following us on Twitter, if you are on either of those sites!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 2, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Geez   lets JUST ski   fergit this crap---------- i belong to AZ NOT ASS ( Alpine Shit Storm) forum



I like your sig warp, like it a lot!    "Surround yourself with Positivity , Live Life , Collect Friends not Stuff and Avoid Negative Nuts"


----------



## kingslug (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Andyz...so hey congrats on taking over.....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Just got off the phone with Andyz...so hey congrats on taking over.....



Hey, congrats on speaking to me! Just wanted to do my share in promoting this site as now it looks like it may have a future.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks kingslug!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

hrstrat57 said:


> I like your sig warp, like it a lot!    "Surround yourself with Positivity , Live Life , Collect Friends not Stuff and Avoid Negative Nuts"



Thanks ! it honestly how i feel after being on the planet darn near 68 yrs--Life is too short for a lot of noize


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 2, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks ! it honestly how i feel after being on the planet darn near 68 yrs--Life is too short for a lot of noize



Good for you!

Have family members in central NY now, I plan on skiing a bit in NY state next yr...Greek, Windham most likely....and maybe Elk in PA.

Maybe we can hook up for a few runs.....

Have a great summer....I am closing down Wa tomorrow and then it is tennis, golf an road biking for me!


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2011)

*Good Stuff*



Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks ! it honestly how i feel after being on the planet darn near 68 yrs--Life is too short for a lot of noize



Surround yourself with Positivity  , Live Life , Collect Friends not Stuff and Avoid Negative Nuts

Good thoughts.  To be waxing philosophical for a moment, for me it's:

* Collecting experiences
* Not sweating the small stuff
and
* Live and let live.

p.s, how is Titus holding up?  Probably got another couple months? :highfive:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

hrstrat57 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Have family members in central NY now, I plan on skiing a bit in NY state next yr...Greek, Windham most likely....and maybe Elk in PA.
> 
> ...



 Hey have a great day at Wawa.---- I luv the place when i'm over visiting my daughter's family in Littleton off 495.
We usually hit it up Prez week  ( ugh ) but at nite to avoid the crowds 


Greek is about 3.5 hrs south for me Windham  about 6 hrs . we're in the  1000 Islands region of nys  about 2 hrs north of Syracuse an hr directly south of Ottawa  right on the international border/ The River 

Funny i chase the little white ball in the summer , do some road biking and me and the Queen especially her do tennis . i used to play damn near daily for decades but she's the tennis nut now i got hooked on the damn golf thing 

Have a great off season


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

billski said:


> Surround yourself with Positivity  , Live Life , Collect Friends not Stuff and Avoid Negative Nuts
> 
> Good thoughts.  To be waxing philosophical for a moment, for me it's:
> 
> ...



 Thanks Bill see we really are alot alike in attitude !! 

Titus oh man the snow pack is DEEP     But the payin customers were gettin mighty scarce so they CLOSED it last sunday  ---aaaarghhhh. Titus always seems to run out of skiers before they run out of snow but hey That's bidness

At least they are keeping the bottom line healthy


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 2, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey have a great day at Wawa.---- I luv the place when i'm over visiting my daughter's family in Littleton off 495.
> We usually hit it up Prez week  ( ugh ) but at nite to avoid the crowds
> 
> 
> ...



Do you play at the TI Club? I used to play in a pro-am there for a hospital fundraiser...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> but after him not posting here for a while and his first couple posts being about Nicks only motive for buying this place is to make money(that should be a given, he certainly didn't buy it to lose money) comes off as he was trying to stir the pot or get a rise out of Nick. He probably should of rethought the wording of his post.



Yep…so anyways unless I have prior commitments its pretty customary for me to have a couple (no more then 3) pints after skiing. Yesterday the beer and conversation were both flowing extra good so I had way more then that.  To top it off when I got home I decided it would be a good idea to post on AZ after months of not saying a word. Turns out that was a regrettable decision. My original post to Nick had an attack tone and I am sorry for that because it was completely uncalled for. When I saw TJF this morning he told me he saw my posts and could tell I had a snout full.

Nick you seem like a nice guy and I sincerely wish you all the best with AZ.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yep…so anyways unless I have prior commitments its pretty customary for me to have a couple (no more then 3) pints after skiing. Yesterday the beer and conversation were both flowing extra good so I had way more then that.  To top it off when I got home I decided it would be a good idea to post on AZ after months of not saying a word. Turns out that was a regrettable decision. My original post to Nick had an attack tone and I am sorry for that because it was completely uncalled for. When I saw TJF this morning he told me he saw my posts and could tell I had a snout full.
> 
> Nick you seem like a nice guy and I sincerely wish you all the best with AZ.



So in effect what you're saying is ski hard, party hard! :beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, no worries man!

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Do you play at the TI Club? I used to play in a pro-am there for a hospital fundraiser...



Yeah i have played it , mostly play  several different  regional courses . We play 2/3 times a week ,then in Sept we are in the Lake George Region  for 3 weeks  and play there .


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2011)

Hpd,  hope you stick around.


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

x2. Anyways got a late start this morning but will be at Wachusett this afternoon for a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2011)

2knees said:


> Hpd,  hope you stick around.



As do I.  Hopefully less beer infused in the future...


----------



## bigbog (Apr 3, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I was wondering why suddenly this "Nick" character was making numerous posts...
> 
> Welcome Nick!



Yeah, was wondering why this _admitted lurker_ _"Nick"_  is posting...LOL.    Coming from one who is often one of the last to read certain x,y,z things here on AZ....welcome to the asylum Nick.

SteveD


----------



## Madroch (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome Nick....


----------



## noski (Apr 5, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Congrats and the best of luck to you from all of us at Epicski.


I feel oddly drawn to Philpug's avatar.


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Welcome Nick....



Thanks!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 6, 2011)

By the way we will still miss Greg...


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> By the way we will still miss Greg...



He was, and is, a strong, powerful leader with a vision.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

Hahahaha those are great. Would ya feel better if I gave someone the bird? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Hahahaha those are great. Would ya feel better if I gave someone the bird? :lol:



you need to make them emoticons.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> you need to make them emoticons.



​


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ​



you need to add a beard and a reverse mohawk and then you'll be on to something.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> you need to add a beard and a reverse mohawk and then you'll be on to something.



I agree. That's pretty good though.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Best of luck to new ownership.
> 
> ".....meet the new boss......"



"......same as the old boss....."


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations Nick and Stef, and good luck!


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> Congratulations Nick and Stef, and good luck!



Thanks John!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you and sorry in advance!?


----------



## darent (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm one with my head in the hole, couldn't fiqure out who this nick guy is, now I know. welcome aboard nick and stef and it was fun skiing with you at the summit. greg thanks for all the hard work that you put into the AZ


----------



## skime (Apr 10, 2011)

did you need an investment banker from Shearson, Hayden, Stone to close the deal? what an IDIOT!!:dunce::dunce:



Nick said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Nick, and I live right at the MA / RI / CT border in the small town of Uxbridge, MA. I’ve been a lurker for a long time, but have only been posting here for a few weeks. I’ve been speaking with Greg for a little while about AZ and he had mentioned to me he was interested in getting some more time back for his family and himself. We talked about AZ and what the community represents, and who the right person would be take over, and I decided (along with my sister as a partner, who you will see a lot more of as well ... her name is Ski Stef on AZ ) to embark on this great adventure of taking over the reigns of AlpineZone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morwax (Apr 10, 2011)

skime said:


> did you need an investment banker from Shearson, Hayden, Stone to close the deal? what an IDIOT!!:dunce::dunce:


 Maybe your just ribbing but if it were my website, that would be your third and LAST postuke:


----------



## skime (Apr 10, 2011)

Morwax said:


> Maybe your just ribbing but if it were my website, that would be your third and LAST postuke:



is it your web site? i referred to this boy as an idiot because he's not wearing a helmet....btw, what is this web site worth? lots of tech ipo's recently maybe greg and co can "cash" out lol:dunce::dunce:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2011)

skime said:


> did you need an investment banker from Shearson, Hayden, Stone to close the deal? what an IDIOT!!:dunce::dunce:





skime said:


> is it your web site? i referred to this boy as an idiot because he's not wearing a helmet....btw, what is this web site worth? lots of tech ipo's recently maybe greg and co can "cash" out lol:dunce::dunce:



Classy


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm definitely not getting into the helmet debate here. That's happening here. 

Welcome. I hope you end up having fun and can chill out a bit  I don't know what your motivations are for joining the site but i hope it's b/c you enjoy skiing and being outdoors and not just antagonizing right out the gate. :roll:


----------



## skime (Apr 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm definitely not getting into the helmet debate here. That's happening here.
> 
> Welcome. I hope you end up having fun and can chill out a bit  I don't know what your motivations are for joining the site but i hope it's b/c you enjoy skiing and being outdoors and not just antagonizing right out the gate. :roll:



i dont like when people open their mouth to me:argue:


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2011)

skime said:


> i dont like when people open their mouth to me:argue:



You got me man, I am totally lost. Please 'splain?


----------



## Morwax (Apr 10, 2011)

skime said:


> i dont like when people open their mouth to me:argue:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2011)

skime said:


> is it your web site? i referred to this boy as an idiot because he's not wearing a helmet....btw, what is this web site worth? lots of tech ipo's recently maybe greg and co can "cash" out lol:dunce::dunce:



welcome back GSS


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> welcome back GSS



Not quite his MO.


----------



## skime (Apr 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> You got me man, I am totally lost. Please 'splain?



i didnt use a helmet either until i realized how warm you are with one....i have 3 helmets and several pair of goggs....helmet is great for warmth mmmmmmmmmmmm, safety-skiing lit & drinking all day ,  just feels safe....why no interest in safety?:beer: and just breaking your chops!! at least ya ski LOL


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Not quite his MO.



I agree. I'm thinking OldsnowboarderME has returned.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I agree. I'm thinking OldsnowboarderME has returned.



That's more like it


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Not quite his MO.


Agreed



Glenn said:


> I agree. I'm thinking OldsnowboarderME has returned.


Oh boyuke:


----------



## skime (Apr 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I agree. I'm thinking OldsnowboarderME has returned.



wrong again:beer:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 70% OldSnowboardedME....30%BelovedBB


----------



## marcski (Apr 11, 2011)

skime said:


> wrong again:beer:



Seems like he does have some hidden agenda...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I agree. I'm thinking OldsnowboarderME has returned.





campgottagopee said:


> That's more like it





skime said:


> wrong again:beer:



I was actually thinking BB or one of the ADK guys that got banned long ago.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I was actually thinking BB or one of the ADK guys that got banned long ago.



whoever he is, who's starting the dead pool for his banning date?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> whoever he is, who's starting the dead pool for his banning date?



and i'm picking today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and i'm picking today.


based on recent thread bumpage...oh yeah


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm 70% OldSnowboardedME....30%BelovedBB



He's a KMart guy...  He just taunted me with a picture of someone I dislike on the KChat board..


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2011)

My money is on da Dis.  The financial reference may be a intentional plant from someone trying to sound like him, but the Dis is my guess.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

2knees said:


> My money is on da Dis.  The financial reference may be a intentional plant from someone trying to sound like him, but the Dis is my guess.



His post after my YouTube of Moses post makes me think so as well..
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=93686


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> His post after my YouTube of Moses post makes me think so as well..
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=93686



Wow. That's got BB written all over it.


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 13, 2011)

Didnt read all 43 pages - but just saw this - Welcome and Congrats Nick/Steph our new overlord(s) - Greg's reign of terror is finally over.    

Free Da Dis!!!1


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2011)

pepperdawg said:


> Didnt read all 43 pages - but just saw this - Welcome and Congrats Nick/Steph our new overlord(s) - Greg's reign of terror is finally over.
> 
> Free Da Dis!!!1



Thanks Pepperdawg!


----------



## neil (Apr 14, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Wow. That's got BB written all over it.



Followed up by Black Phantom who I thought was BB.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 14, 2011)

neil said:


> Followed up by Black Phantom who I thought was BB.



You're not a very deep and perceptive thinker are you?  Get out and ski bud.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You're not a very deep and perceptive thinker are you?  Get out and ski bud.



You are a


----------



## neil (Apr 14, 2011)

<Word>

<Google Image Search>


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 14, 2011)

neil said:


> <Word>
> 
> <Google Image Search>



Hey pal-


----------



## marcski (Apr 14, 2011)

What's with the oversized pic???


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2011)

marcski said:


> What's with the oversized pic???



I'm out of this thread.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 14, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I'm out of this thread.



Where are you going? I couldn't understand what that little fella was trying to say.

That picture looks awesome on my beloved monitor.


----------



## skime (Apr 16, 2011)

marcski said:


> What's with the oversized pic???


:dunce:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm..


----------



## Nick (Apr 29, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hmmm..



What's "hmmm"? :dunce:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 29, 2011)

nothing meant personal, just acknowledging the change in management .. haven't been here much after the pl(b)anned GSS departure.. oh was the dunce hat for yours or my benefit?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hmmm..





OldsnowboarderME said:


> nothing meant personal, just acknowledging the change in management .. haven't been here much after the pl(b)anned GSS departure.. oh was the dunce hat for yours or my benefit?



there goes the neighborhood


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> there goes the neighborhood


Might as well through another case in the fridge and stock up on sugar-free red bull.  It's gonna be an interesting summer. :dunce:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> there goes the neighborhood





RootDKJ said:


> Might as well through another case in the fridge and stock up on sugar-free red bull.  It's gonna be an interesting summer. :dunce:



If he stays on his meds he's pretty good guy ... otherwise watch out. :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If he stays on his meds he's pretty good guy ... otherwise watch out. :razz:


I thought the medicated version was called "iwon't"


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I thought the medicated version was called "iwon't"



Nah, before all that went down. Pre-GSS actually. I think GSS was a bad influence on him. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 29, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> nothing meant personal, just acknowledging the change in management .. haven't been here much after the pl(b)anned GSS departure.. oh was the dunce hat for yours or my benefit?



Mine, 'cuz I was trying to figure out what you meant


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nah, before all that went down. Pre-GSS actually. I think GSS was a bad influence on him. :lol:


I'm not buying it.  Gorgonzola and I I think are the only people here who regularlly ski with GSS and we haven't created alter ego's :-o.  Edit:  +Tarponhead.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Might as well through another case in the fridge and stock up on sugar-free red bull.  It's gonna be an interesting summer. :dunce:



Good one, I lol'd fer sure :smile:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm not buying it.  Gorgonzola and I I think are the only people here who regularlly ski with GSS and we haven't created alter ego's :-o.  Edit:  +Tarponhead.



You need to come to Greek Peak sometime with G-zola, bring GSS too. Our crew will ride with you guys anytime!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> Mine, 'cuz I was trying to figure out what you meant


Don't read to much into it .. you seem like nice enough guy..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nah, before all that went down. Pre-GSS actually. I think GSS was a bad influence on him. :lol:


No .. just entertaining.. I think he should be freed.. I promise not to "Jack Russel" him if he is allowed back.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If he stays on his meds he's pretty good guy ... otherwise watch out. :razz:


 


RootDKJ said:


> I thought the medicated version was called "iwon't"


 How true .. and I am making an effort to stay on the meds. I am told at work there is actually three not two different versions of me ..:razz:


----------



## marcski (Apr 29, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> How true .. and I am making an effort to stay on the meds. I am told at work there is actually three not two different versions of me ..:razz:



How many of you are there on ski websites.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> How many of you are there on ski websites.


just one that I know of .. if you find anymore of me, Please let me know about it ..


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2011)

Are there lots of old snowoarders in Maine? Lol

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Are there lots of old snowoarders in Maine? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


yes and mostly grumpy too..


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been away for a bit........Skiing Powder and all........and I miss this!

Wow!
Should I say congrats or condolences?:lol:

This really is a great group of people that make up a great community.  
Hope you get a chance to ski and bike with a bunch of them.

If you're ever out the Tahoe way, look me up!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

You've lasted a year!


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, thanks! haha. I need to reread this whole thread now that I actually have a better idea of who everyone is.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 12, 2012)

who took the picture that is the background of the forum now? is it taken from bigelow/mt avery or someplace deep in bracket-land?


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2012)

I actually got the image from Sugarloaf ... I can ask them where it was shot from 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 9, 2015)

Haha came across this old thread before I found AZ, first post is Nick saying Greg wanted more family time . Seems ironic Nick needs more time . All for that !God knows they grow up quick 
But what's up with the Summit ?, Suspense ...number one son has some time before reporting for next assignment .


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 9, 2015)

I think Greg frequents this site more than nick now :/


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2015)

Press release  and registration details for Summit will be coming out next week! I talked with Ethan yesterday. They have to release it post the Boston Ski Show.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2015)

Nick said:


> Press release  and registration details for Summit will be coming out next week! I talked with Ethan yesterday. They have to release it post the Boston Ski Show.



What's the word Nick? People are making plans ... gonna miss out if this isn't set soon!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 17, 2015)

And we need someone to start lift ticket give away.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think Greg frequents this site more than nick now :/



Funny. I don't visit often, but came across this one on my monthly (or so) visit. Sup?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 18, 2015)

Greg said:


> Funny. I don't visit often, but came across this one on my monthly (or so) visit. Sup?



Giving nick a hard time since he's probably on here once a quarter.


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2015)

For everyone wondering WTH is going on there should be a press release tonight or at the latest tomorrow for Summit.


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Giving nick a hard time since he's probably on here once a quarter.



I'm still alive I promise


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2015)

Nick said:


> For everyone wondering WTH is going on there should be a press release tonight or at the latest tomorrow for Summit.



:blink:


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 20, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> :blink:



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137309-AlpineZone-Summit-7-0-January-29th-31st-2016


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2020)

Nick said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Nick, and I live right at the MA / RI / CT border in the small town of Uxbridge, MA. I’ve been a lurker for a long time, but have only been posting here for a few weeks. I’ve been speaking with Greg for a little while about AZ and he had mentioned to me he was interested in getting some more time back for his family and himself. We talked about AZ and what the community represents, and who the right person would be take over, and I decided (along with my sister as a partner, who you will see a lot more of as well ... her name is Ski Stef on AZ ) to embark on this great adventure of taking over the reigns of AlpineZone.
> 
> ...



We need someone else to run AZ because Nick gone


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> We need someone else to run AZ because Nick gone



where did he go?


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 15, 2020)

He has been gone for years, living in Florida, I thought someone said he had gotten out of the Beachbody biz though





gmcunni said:


> where did he go?



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2020)

gmcunni said:


> where did he go?



Gone from AZ
Everything we need an owner who cares about the site


----------



## Edd (Feb 16, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Gone from AZ
> Everything we need an owner who cares about the site



I’m just grateful it still exists. Not much to complain about. We’re not paying customers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2020)

Edd said:


> I’m just grateful it still exists. Not much to complain about. We’re not paying customers.



Yes
But ever time the website goes down I 1 who let's Nick know I done letting him know
I also think it be better in owner who cares about not lying about contests that never happened but constantly say in past they will
Lots of bull That happens here would be reduced in my opinion if AZ was run by owner who cared
I know I only 1 who feels this way 
Why do we think most regularly people are not posting here any more
I posting more on Harvey blog it nice that Harvey is on his site to maintain it


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Gone from AZ
> Everything we need an owner who cares about the site



 Any chance you'd be interested in purchasing and running the site? (If it were for sale...)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2020)

Glenn said:


> Any chance you'd be interested in purchasing and running the site? (If it were for sale...)



I wish I could but I can't for many reasons I can't put here


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2020)

Edd said:


> I’m just grateful it still exists. Not much to complain about. We’re not paying customers.



Thanks Edd, I appreciate that. I do check the site every so often and intend to keep it up, running, and patched and secure. but yeah I don't have the time or capacity to be on here all that much anymore talking skiing unfortunately. 

When we took this site over, all I had was my job and no kids. I now have a family of 3 (7, 6, and a newborn), my wife's business turned into a primary income for our family also which requires a lot of attention and activity. On top of that my actual day job has been very demanding, my wife's father got sick over the past year and we have been dealing with that (thankfully he is doing great now). I love this site and I love skiing but priorities in life have changed a bit since 2012. If i could be here more, I would, but I can't. I'm not sorry about that but like I said - I'm still committed to keeping AZ up and running.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Yes
> But ever time the website goes down I 1 who let's Nick know I done letting him know
> I also think it be better in owner who cares about not lying about contests that never happened but constantly say in past they will
> Lots of bull That happens here would be reduced in my opinion if AZ was run by owner who cared
> ...



Hey Scotty, this site isn't about me. It's about the community and I'm happy to keep it running for the community. If you are upset that I haven't given away lift passes recently, I don't know what to tell you. I certainly haven't lied about any contests, we ran them, and now we haven't in a while. If I had comp passes I would still run them.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 25, 2020)

Nick said:


> Thanks Edd, I appreciate that. I do check the site every so often and intend to keep it up, running, and patched and secure. but yeah I don't have the time or capacity to be on here all that much anymore talking skiing unfortunately.
> 
> When we took this site over, all I had was my job and no kids. I now have a family of 3 (7, 6, and a newborn), my wife's business turned into a primary income for our family also which requires a lot of attention and activity. On top of that my actual day job has been very demanding, my wife's father got sick over the past year and we have been dealing with that (thankfully he is doing great now). I love this site and I love skiing but priorities in life have changed a bit since 2012. If i could be here more, I would, but I can't. I'm not sorry about that but like I said - I'm still committed to keeping AZ up and running.



I think you need a Nanny or a Pappy whatever the PC term of the month is so you can spend more time on the site. So I 
volunteer Scotty to spend the next Winter in Florida .  I'll bet he'll be a wiz at changing diapers or 2 am feedings .


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I think you need a Nanny or a Pappy whatever the PC term of the month is so you can spend more time on the site. So I
> volunteer Scotty to spend the next Winter in Florida .  I'll bet he'll be a wiz at changing diapers or 2 am feedings .



lol


----------



## Zand (Feb 26, 2020)

Even if the site isn't what it used to be, there's still more than enough active members to encourage discussion and there's always plenty of people with information when someone asks a question. 

I'd rather see the site stick around as it is than see it shut down due to one or two peoples' incessant bitching. If it really sucked that bad here none of us would be here posting. Clearly that isn't the case.

Thanks Nick for keeping the lights on for us when you really have no good personal reason to. It would suck to not have so much information one post away as we currently do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2020)

Zand said:


> Even if the site isn't what it used to be, there's still more than enough active members to encourage discussion and there's always plenty of people with information when someone asks a question.
> 
> I'd rather see the site stick around as it is than see it shut down due to one or two peoples' incessant bitching. If it really sucked that bad here none of us would be here posting. Clearly that isn't the case.
> 
> Thanks Nick for keeping the lights on for us when you really have no good personal reason to. It would suck to not have so much information one post away as we currently do.



I see some point s
I be glad for some great friends from here


----------



## Glenn (Feb 27, 2020)

JimG. said:


> lol



x2! :lol:


----------



## Harvey (Mar 5, 2020)

IMO the mods are the hero here, they do a great job at keeping a lid on things without being overbearing. 

Sounds like Nick will keep the lights on if it isn't too much work.  

Support DHS and the gang, don't accept BS from trolls.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2020)

Harvey said:


> IMO the mods are the hero here, they do a great job at keeping a lid on things without being overbearing.
> 
> Sounds like Nick will keep the lights on if it isn't too much work.
> 
> Support DHS and the gang, don't accept BS from trolls.



Not sure what that guy's issue is.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2020)

Harvey said:


> IMO the mods are the hero here, they do a great job at keeping a lid on things without being overbearing.
> 
> Sounds like Nick will keep the lights on if it isn't too much work.
> 
> Support DHS and the gang, don't accept BS from trolls.



Plus for me it like new papers
I love skiing and fourms
I don't want them to away
I have to deal with change on here which is a thing I good at


----------

